# Afternoon trip on the guadalupe



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Had an evening with some friends on the river fish were biting but we did more cruising and staying well hydrated managed a box of fish for supper..... river is super low lots objects to dodge but the new setup proves worthy, water was nice to get out of the sun can't wait to get back ! All fish caught on cut buffalo on pvc poles and limb lines





































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Like SS said...but Hot...Nice box of fish


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Not a bad catch for the hot season, Made Sommie for my BD with a lite sprinkle of rain, big rainbow and breeze, losing lots of bait but 6 channels by 8:40. Several last week loaded with eggs.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks and yes it was hot lots of trips in water ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

**** the foreground of that tired pictur looks like a big old gator under the surface

Probably not though, huh?

Jimmy


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Just wondering, where the heck did you find water running into the river, is that the outfall from the plant?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir that's from the plant and no no gators in the pics 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Used to catch all the shad you could use for bait right there with cast net.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Still can just gotta hit it right the first time cause then there gone lol









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome, that's enough to bait up a bunch of jugs. River is soooo low.


----------

